# tensaw trip- suggestions



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

I am planning an a trip to Tensaw river Saturday- probably Niger or Lizard lakes- It has been twenty five years since I have fished there so if anyone has any tips I would really apreciate some advice or recent reports.

Keith


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I wish I could help you. I am heading up there in about 2 hours. I will be at upper bryants through sunday. I might venture that way but will probably stay close to keep the fuel bill down. I have a black and white blazer with a 250 vmax. Say hi if you see me. I have heard that ****** lake is not as good as it used to be. Something to do with grass? Let me know how you do.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

I havn't been lately, but folks i've talked to say that it is better in the river right now than in the lakes due to the heat. I would try to find some deep banks with moving water.


----------

